# Where to Find Trail Riding Friends?



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> I'm in a trail riding slump. I currently don't have anyone to ride with, so I don't go very often, and when I do, I just ride at local places. I would like to do more camping and have more fun trail rides (I like riding alone, but even then, it gets lonely), but I don't know where to find people to ride with. I keep my horses at home, my only riding friend lives in the cities and is too busy to really do anything, and the other people I know that ride are also too busy or are people that I prefer to not ride with (due to the fact that they take too many safety risks for me or are friends that want to ride but don't really know how).
> 
> Where can I look for people to trail ride with, camp with, and make friends with? Any ideas? I've really got this itch to ride and camp lately but that isn't going to happen unless there's someone that can go with me.


Well, I had one, but then you didn't go to school here.....


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have found a few riding partners on local facebook horse groups. You can check if there are any in your area. Also look into backcountry horsemen of america and similar groups. In my area we have Oregon Equestrian Trails, which is a group of trail riders who do trail rides, potlucks, and volunteer trail maintenance and community service.
A quick google search revealed a similar group in Iowa: Welcome to the Iowa Trail Riders Association's website


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Well, I had one, but then you didn't go to school here.....


Yeah, my bad. :-| On a side note, school is going really well for me here, better than ever before! If I'm ever out your way, gunslinger, though, I want a tour of the best horse trails!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

karliejaye said:


> I have found a few riding partners on local facebook horse groups. You can check if there are any in your area. Also look into backcountry horsemen of america and similar groups. In my area we have Oregon Equestrian Trails, which is a group of trail riders who do trail rides, potlucks, and volunteer trail maintenance and community service.
> A quick google search revealed a similar group in Iowa: Welcome to the Iowa Trail Riders Association's website


I looked into that, and thank you for posting. I'm hoping to find something a little bit closer (but this is Iowa, so I'm gonna need a lot of luck with that!).


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Advertise on Craigslist, or (if they have it near you), Kijiji. 

I did exactly that this summer and got a surprising response. There's lots of others out there in the same boat also looking for riding buddies.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

They have a SWTR section???


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

What's SWTR?

My local saddle club does a lot of trail riding, so I'll probably join them and a few other locals. 

The hardest part for me is getting comfortable and used to people. I have this anxiety thing going on where I'm so afraid I'm being judged and people won't like me, and with horses, it's 10x worse because I'm afraid of being called a bad rider or a bad horse owner or whatever. This isn't rational and I understand this, it's just being able to reason with my own mind. If this makes sense, I'm very comfortable with myself around myself, but around other people, I'm not. Basically, I like most things about myself, but I'm afraid others won't like me for me and I won't have any friends, which is basically where I am now. 

^^Sorry for that long, off-topic, awkward attempt at an explanation. Lol, anyway, I hope I am able to find some acquaintances at least to ride and camp with within this club and the locals.


----------



## Feedlot (Mar 15, 2014)

My Wife and I trail ride when time allows. We live in Northeast Nebraska and are also looking for people to ride with. I see you are from north central Iowa so we aren't terribly far apart. The ranch I work on has a couple good pastures we ride in. There are also a couple other places around to ride in. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Corazon Lock said:


> What's SWTR?
> 
> My local saddle club does a lot of trail riding, so I'll probably join them and a few other locals.
> 
> ...


Nothing ventured, nothing gained.....and after all, what's not to like?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope you find some good folks that you can enjoy riding with. Don't worry about being judged. Just go out on a limb and jump in. If they don't like you or you don't like them, you don't have to go again. 

Maybe Feedlot and his wife would make good trail buddies for you.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

SWTR = single white trail rider


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Nothing ventured, nothing gained.....and after all, what's not to like?


Haha, thanks gunslinger. I appreciate it.  I know being self-conscious does nothing for me. It's just getting used to putting myself out there. Hard to bounce back after some not-so-great friendships lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

greentree said:


> SWTR = single white trail rider


That is seriously the most awesome thing I have heard of!!!!!? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried to look up SWTR but didn't find anything. That is what I definitely need though haha. Is there a website?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Feedlot said:


> My Wife and I trail ride when time allows. We live in Northeast Nebraska and are also looking for people to ride with. I see you are from north central Iowa so we aren't terribly far apart. The ranch I work on has a couple good pastures we ride in. There are also a couple other places around to ride in. Let me know if you are interested.


I am always interested in riding lol except when it's -30° below zero.  Nebraska is about 4 hours from me, but if there were trails somewhere in between that distance it would be doable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm going to join the local saddle club. Turns out they do lots of trail riding.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^That's a good idea. I met a lot of people when I joined the local arena and drill team. There are about 6 of us that trail ride together on regular basis.


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

Corazon Lock said:


> ...with horses, it's 10x worse because I'm afraid of being called a bad rider or a bad horse owner or whatever.


Not necessarily irrational. There are plenty of judgmental people around. My wife and I did a group trip to the Black Hills some years back. I saw disapproving looks coming our way and heard gossip about the abilities of other riders. On the other hand, there were also people who were very helpful and friendly. 

Fun trip, but not all fun people. You just have to take the good with the bad when you get dropped into a group of people you don't know well.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

It's the gossip that seems to rampant in the horse circles that scares a lot of people away from anything group-related that involves potential strangers, at least at first. 

Sometimes if confronted the gossipers quickly zip their lips and think about doing it ever again, though. I've done it before, politely, but directly. It usually knocks the gossipers right off their high horse, forgive the pun. 

I'm always welcome to positive criticism of I'm doing something wrong, or just plain bad. Talk behind my back and I have a problem. 

The funny thing is it's been my experience that often those who are first to gossip about the riding abilities of others are amongst those who have no business saying anything...because their own skills are often lacking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegularJoe (Aug 26, 2014)

PrivatePilot said:


> I'm always welcome to positive criticism of I'm doing something wrong, or just plain bad. Talk behind my back and I have a problem.


Exactly. 

I'm always open to constructive criticism or helpful tips, although I suppose there are some who are not, and no doubt there are people who can't offer criticism constructively. It's the gossip and the glares and head-shaking and such that get to me. If you have something to say, say it. If not, keep it to yourself.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

advertise on a local horse site , look for riding groups in your area, put a sign up at local feed or tack stores. put signs up at local barns.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

stevenson said:


> advertise on a local horse site , look for riding groups in your area, put a sign up at local feed or tack stores. put signs up at local barns.


First time I read this, I thought it said "put signs up at local bars."
I thought well that should get you some interesting riding partners. :rofl:


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

jamesdean57 said:


> First time I read this, I thought it said "put signs up at local bars."
> I thought well that should get you some interesting riding partners. :rofl:


Golly, that COULD get really interesting really fast!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Just an update, I did my first trail ride with the local saddle club today and had a lot of fun! None of them are really my age, but they're all very nice people. I'm going to go trail riding with them next weekend, too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad you found a group to ride with that is nice and fun ! yeah it would be pretty bad to have to go to a bar to find a riding partner...lol..


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> Just an update, I did my first trail ride with the local saddle club today and had a lot of fun! None of them are really my age, but they're all very nice people. I'm going to go trail riding with them next weekend, too.


 Just saw your thread, and haven't read all of it, but thought I would share what many in my area seem to do. 
There is are several local groups for horses on Facebook here. Some are sales and such, but some are just horse people wanting to talk- like Horse Forum. But local, which especially great when looking for local answers, like places to buy things, or like you- looking for someone to ride with! We organize many local group rides this way. I have made several friends that I have ridden with as well, through this group. 

Anyhoo, sounds like you got somewhere with your need, but thought I would throw that out there as well.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Gracie! I always do look on Facebook. Ideally I wish I had people my age to ride with just because I don't have very many friends my age, but the area I live in is the area all the young people move away from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> Thanks Gracie! I always do look on Facebook. Ideally I wish I had people my age to ride with just because I don't have very many friends my age, but the area I live in is the area all the young people move away from.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't catch your age... you mean to say that around you isn't young people? I am 34, and my bestest riding buddies are 50 and 48. lol And when I go camping with them, all the other women are even older than that! One is 70+.  But they are all still great friends, and great to learn from.  Though I didn't meet the original friend from there through FB... she works with my DH. 

Ya never who you might meet on fb though, or in a feed or tack store, or tack sale? Do you have a local horse rescue to go meet like minded people at? Do an organized ride of some sort? I met several people to ride with at a local CMO event. Unfortunately we all have lives and children, so organizing anything for us can get difficult!


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

You could start a thread in the horse talk section of the forum like texasgal did.

Texas Horse Friends

It's one of the longest on going threads on The Horse Forum.
A lot of them have met and became really good friends.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm 21 and live in a pretty non-horsey area. Most people move at least an hour away to a bigger city (for Iowa anyway) or to go to a university. There are only a few people that stick around, and most of the them are ne'er-to-dos that never grow up or farm kids that don't ride. The communities nearby are made up of senior citizens, families with steady jobs, or in the nearest city, people who cause trouble. No one wants to stick around the area my age because there are slim job opportunities and not a lot to do around here.

I relate to adults and senior citizens alike very, very well, better than most people my age. However, I wish I had friends my age that were going through the same stuff I am going through in this part of my life. I've got a very good head on my shoulders compared to most 21-year-olds, but I love to be spontaneous sometimes and like adventure. Most people older than I am have a family, a job, or something else that prevents them from doing that.

But, I do have a good group of people to ride with, and that does make me happy.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> I'm 21 and live in a pretty non-horsey area. Most people move at least an hour away to a bigger city (for Iowa anyway) or to go to a university. There are only a few people that stick around, and most of the them are ne'er-to-dos that never grow up or farm kids that don't ride. The communities nearby are made up of senior citizens, families with steady jobs, or in the nearest city, people who cause trouble. No one wants to stick around the area my age because there are slim job opportunities and not a lot to do around here.
> 
> I relate to adults and senior citizens alike very, very well, better than most people my age. However, I wish I had friends my age that were going through the same stuff I am going through in this part of my life. I've got a very good head on my shoulders compared to most 21-year-olds, but I love to be spontaneous sometimes and like adventure. Most people older than I am have a family, a job, or something else that prevents them from doing that.
> 
> But, I do have a good group of people to ride with, and that does make me happy.


You sound so much like me!!! I haven't ever related well to those my age. DH is 10 years older than I am. I do hear you on wanting someone your age at 21 though... I imagine that is a good bit different than me at 34 with older friends... life stage is very different for you, as you mention... Glad to hear you have your stuff together...  I got married at 21, so I suppose I was the same way. lol


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

It's kind of like a catch 22. I want friends my age going through the same life stages, but at the same time, I don't have the interests of people my age. I turned 21 in August and haven't even had a drink. I never was interested in partying or the big college life, and I'm still not. 

Unlike most people my age as well, I still live at home (though that's changing when I complete my bachelor's), have been single since high school (can't find a man that is interested in a girl who respects herself lol), I work 30 hours a week, and go to school full-time at a local satellite campus meant for non-traditional students. But I love working and the stuff I am learning at a non-traditional school.

I just met someone at my school that is almost in the same boat as me. She attended a university for a semester, hated everything about it, and moved back home after taking a semester off to work. 

I personally just dislike all the people that think life is all about partying and socializing. I'm a much deeper person and enjoy deep conversations. 

It makes my life a little difficult though, and I get lonely because I don't have many friends. But then I remind myself of this one toxic friendship I had with this girl, and I know I'm making the right decision by not giving my friendship to just any person because I am the nice one that people want to take advantage of. No more!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

jamesdean57 said:


> You could start a thread in the horse talk section of the forum like texasgal did.
> 
> Texas Horse Friends
> 
> ...


I wish this sight had a regional forums section.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smr said:


> I wish this sight had a regional forums section.


Like I mentioned to the OP... have you tried looking for local facebook groups?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> It's kind of like a catch 22. I want friends my age going through the same life stages, but at the same time, I don't have the interests of people my age. I turned 21 in August and haven't even had a drink. I never was interested in partying or the big college life, and I'm still not.
> 
> Unlike most people my age as well, I still live at home (though that's changing when I complete my bachelor's), have been single since high school (can't find a man that is interested in a girl who respects herself lol), I work 30 hours a week, and go to school full-time at a local satellite campus meant for non-traditional students. But I love working and the stuff I am learning at a non-traditional school.
> 
> ...


Kudos for having your stuff together.  
You sound so much like I was.  I went to a traditional college campus, and lived on campus as well. And loved it. But it was a fairly small school and rather quiet. I had my small group of equally bookish friends. None of us were partiers. Then I moved back home and had to transfer schools to help my mom with my little sisters... I remembered why I had avoid that college in the first place, it was such a party school lol. I still didn't hang out with anyone really....ended up buying our townhouse at age 20 to help my mom out financially, as her credit couldn't do it, and we couldn't afford rent anywhere else. 

You will find your niche in life... I only in the past few years of having moved out of cities and living on property in the country realized I am more of a loner. Which explains why I never had strong friendships lol. I work from home, and the little bit I get to see my riding friends is evidently enough for me.


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

PrivatePilot said:


> It's the gossip that seems to rampant in the horse circles that scares a lot of people away from anything group-related that involves potential strangers, at least at first.
> 
> Sometimes if confronted the gossipers quickly zip their lips and think about doing it ever again, though. I've done it before, politely, but directly. It usually knocks the gossipers right off their high horse, forgive the pun.
> 
> ...


That's what I find too.... I trail/camp a lot by myself and no it's not always fun, but then I can't complain all I want on how terrible I ride or not. ;-)


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I like riding alone on day trails in the area, but as for camping, I'd like to be with people I know. All is well and I'm really enjoying the saddle club. We planned our camp-outs for 2015 and are even trying to plan a trip to the Black Hills.


----------

